# Cannot build devel/desktop-file-utils due to glib error



## FKEinternet (Dec 29, 2015)

I'm ultimately trying to install x11/xorg on a new FreeBSD 10.2 system, and I've worked past a _lot _of problems in the past few hours, but this has me stumped: x11/xorg-apps died trying to built xterm because devel/desktop-file-utils has choked.

The first error I'm getting now is

```
CC  update-desktop-database.o
In file included from keyfileutils.c:25:
In file included from ./keyfileutils.h:23:
In file included from /usr/local/include/glib-2.0/glib.h:32:
In file included from /usr/local/include/glib-2.0/glib/gasyncqueue.h:32:
/usr/local/include/glib-2.0/glib/gthread.h:51:9: error: use of '_GMutex' with tag type that does not match previous declaration
typedef union  _GMutex  GMutex;
        ^~~~~
        struct
/usr/local/include/glib-2.0/glibconfig.h:162:10: note: previous use is here
  struct _GMutex *runtime_mutex;
         ^
```

I've done `portsnap fetch update` and `make deinstall distclean install clean` in devel/glib20 so I believe I've got the correct headers installed for glib, so I don't understand why they seem to not be self-consistent.

Is there another dependency I'mmissing?


----------



## youngunix (Dec 29, 2015)

Is it -RELEASE or -STABLE? You might need to fetch the source (not sure though). Go back to devel/glib20 and run `make deinstall clean=depends clean` and reinstall it using `make config install clean=depends clean`.

When you get the config menu, turn on the following option:
`[B]COLLATION_FIX=off: fix string collation
[/B]`
Hope that helps.


----------

